# Any household items to wax board with?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Don't have enough time to get my board waxed properly and i'm leaving shortly to make a long drive to visit my girlfriend for a week... I was wondering is there any quick household item that would add a little less friction to the board?

I was told once at a shop that some people have used Pledge furniture cleaner because it contained some of the same waxes... I'm curious...

anyway, if any old timers know of anything let me know

~mikeym


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

dont you dare.
buy some wax that is made for snowboards/skis
dont skimp when it comes to maintenance.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

No. Dont do it!

If cost is such an issue and you want to wax your own board, buy a regular iron(assuming you dont have one yet) from the goodwill for a few dollars, cover it with aluminum foil, buy some kind of plastic scraper and a scotchbrite pad at the dollar tree, and go buy a chuck of $5 wax and watch Snowolfs videos on youtube for how to wax.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

pledge also has detergents in it. yes that would probably work for like 2 minutes before it all rubbed off. you could probably use a wax candle, like the unscented kind, but all of that might be not worth the effort and possibly worse than doing nothing.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

If you're that hard pressed for time you can't do a hot wax don't go using pledge on your board. I wouldn't pledge anything more expensive than my snow skate. But a thing of some rub on paste wax. You'll probly have to reapply it a couple times throughout the day but that's the only alternative I'd even thing of recommending...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Or you could just spend the 10-15 bucks and get it waxed at the mountain...? Show up 30 minutes before opening and im sure you can get it waxed fairly quickly...

I'm so glad i learned how to wax my board myself, i went into GI Joes today to get my Snow Park pass and heard the guy say it would take TWO DAYS to get a hot wax due to how backed up they were. TWO DAYS. I almost said to the lady with her kids board, buy a stick of wax and follow to me to my house and ill do it in 30 minutes...but i figured that would have sounded a tad creepy and her husband was rather large...


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

mikeym said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha! hahahahahah!

hey that reminds me of the time I put varathane on the bottom of my wooden sled.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I got all the stuff to wax my board for less than $15. I picked up a Dakine scraper for $8, got some all-temp wax for $6 at play it again sports, and scotch-brites can be had for about $2-3. I got an old clothes iron from my mom, and waxed my board in the kitchen. It really wasn't hard, but since it was my first time waxing I wasted a ton of wax and it took me forever to scrape, but I got my base looking pretty good.

Just grab the stuff and wax it at the GF's place


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you can safely use most parrafin waxes on your board..saw it in an article one time..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Straight parrafin would be nothing more than a protectant.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a great idea. Instead of spreading chemicals on it, just have it waxed at the slopes. It may cost a little more than you like, but at least it won't smell like lemon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it possible, or plausible to use a blowdryer to melt wax instead of a iron? Cuz I have a blowdryer, but not an iron.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It would have to be a REALLY hot blowdryer. Plus, how would you actually iron it into the base?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Gotcha. My dad was saying it could work, but I didn't know i had to iron it into the board.


----------

